# Other Contractors



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We had an emergency call come in at an apartment complex yesterday evening. 4" ductile main with a 4x1 1/4 saddle tap had blown off. Another plumbing company had come out last Thurs. to "fix" the leak. They rigged a patch job with a fernco cut in half and a piece of plumbers strap! It blew off Friday and the owner called them back to fix it. They came and told them that they couldnt get the part to fix it right untill Monday and they would have to shut the water down untill then. There are about 300 units on this property. When we got there water was blowing out of the hole and flooding the parking lot. We shut down the water and pumped it down. We made a few phone calls and I ended up driving to shereveport to get the part from our home company. Bout 70 miles west of town. We got them back up and running last night. The owner was really impressed with us finding the part that the other contractor couldnt get untill monday. Plumbing is my life and it really gives me the red ass:furious: when I see something hacked up by other plumbing company. If they cant give it their best everyday and on every call then they might as well stay at the house because they are only screwing over the customer....


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!!!! Going above and beyond for the customer will have many rewards in the future. Oh by the way, did you save my fernco boot&staps?:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I worked for a company who used to do that. Pissed me off big time. If you are going to charge them then do it right


----------

